# bob sikes



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

water was merky monday but, 3 of these guys came home with me. sorry about the double pic. tried to remove one but no time heading out.


----------



## mcharvey_87 (Apr 26, 2010)

Decent. Always have wanted to get into bow fishing. One of the few things i haven't done. Good job


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

You must have good eyes to spot and bag such fish! Good shooting and a nice fish!


----------



## redfish maniac (Jul 19, 2008)

That would be interesting to go out to the Fishing Bridge and watch Darsinika. Maybe you can post to advise when you are going next. I'd pay to watch that action.....or maybethat is the Bob Sikes Bridge.


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

i am at bob sikes sevral days a week. no set hours. closet i can call is i like going at high tide, there is more for the sheepies to pick at and eat.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

Awesome job on the Sheepshead! AMAZING JOB!


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Good shooting!!!! I have trouble hitting deer at that distance.


----------

